# [mpd+pulseaudio]Cannot connect to PulseAudio server [resolu]

## debimax

Bonjour

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionne mpd+pulseaudio

mpd+alsa  fonctionne

audacious fonctionne sur la sortie pulse  idem  vlc+pulse

J'ai pensé à un problème de droit mais je crois avoir déjà mis le bazarre dans /etc/group  :Razz:    (a propos comment on fait pour enlever un user à un groupe)?

```
# cat   /etc/group |  grep  pulse

audio::18:limax,pulse

plugdev:x:105:limax,pulse

pulse-access:x:101:limax,mpd

pulse:x:999:limax,mpd

# cat   /etc/group |  grep  mpd

pulse-access:x:101:limax,mpd

pulse:x:999:limax,mpd

```

quand j'emerge

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1  USE="X alsa asyncns avahi bluetooth caps dbus glib ipv6 libsamplerate tcpd udev -doc -gnome -hal -jack -lirc (-oss) (-system-wide) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/mpd-0.15.15  USE="aac alsa ao audiofile avahi bzip2 curl ffmpeg fifo flac id3 ipv6 lame lastfmradio libmms libsamplerate mad mikmod musepack network ogg pulseaudio unicode vorbis wavpack zip -cdio -cue -debug -fluidsynth -jack -modplug -oss -pipe -profile -sid -sqlite -wildmidi" 0 kB

```

#  tail /var/log/mpd.log

```
Apr 02 06:39 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:39 : player_thread: problems opening audio device while playing "Alain Bashung/Bleu Pétrole/05 - Venus.mp3"

Apr 02 06:39 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:39 : avahi: Service 'Music Player' successfully established.

Apr 02 06:50 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:50 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:51 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:51 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:51 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused

Apr 02 06:51 : output: Failed to open "My Pulse Output" [pulse]: Cannot connect to PulseAudio server: Connection refused
```

#  cat   /etc/mpd.conf |  grep  ^[^#]

```
music_directory      "/home/jeanclaude/Musique/"

playlist_directory   "/var/lib/mpd/playlists"

db_file         "/var/lib/mpd/database"

log_file      "/var/log/mpd.log"

state_file      "/var/lib/mpd/state"

user         "mpd"

bind_to_address      "localhost"

bind_to_address      "/var/lib/mpd/socket"

port            "6600"

input {

        plugin "curl"

}

audio_output {

   type      "pulse"

   name      "My Pulse Output"

#   server      "remote_server"      # avec ou sans c'est pareil

#   sink      "remote_server_sink"           # avec ou sans c'est pareil

}

filesystem_charset "UTF-8"

```

Si vous avez une idée je suis preneur surtout que mpd fonctionne , pulse fonctionne mais pas mpd+pulse   :Question: Last edited by debimax on Sat Apr 02, 2011 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

 *debimax wrote:*   

>  (a propos comment on fait pour enlever un user à un groupe)?

 

man usermod

----------

## Poussin

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

>  *debimax wrote:*    (a propos comment on fait pour enlever un user à un groupe)? 
> 
> man usermod

 

Sauf que tu dois redéfinir tous les groupes auquels l'utilisateur appartient (tu n'enlèves pas d'un groupe, tu mets à jour à liste des groupes)

```

gpasswd -d user group 

```

----------

## debimax

merci pour ces renseignements.

En fait j'ai un peu honte car j'utilise déjà pour ajouter  #  gpasswd -a username wheel      :Laughing: 

Si quelqu'un utilise mpd et pulse peut il me renseigner ses droits ?

cat /etc/group  |  grep pulse  et cat /etc/group  |  grep mpd

merci

----------

## debimax

j'ai pris les versions testing ~86 de mpd et pulse et tout fonctionne depuis.

----------

